# Basement bath, and Upstairs bath remodel.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice little remodel, everything has to be done in stages to keep upstairs bath live until basement is finished. One of the little things that makes our job interesting.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And the rest. I have to go back tonight and concrete, then the carpenter can build walls.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Boy does that lav drain make a lot of turns


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What's with that fernco on the pvc?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. The original lav didn't have its own dedicated vent; probably wasn't union plumbers that did original install. What part of the U.S. are you in?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I love doing work like that. Nice job:thumbsup: I think I would have caught the W/C off a stacked San Tee. Your way way works too. You gonna put a AAV on the lav or Re-vent back to the stack?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I would have gone higher on the copper waste stack. That's some good money in scrap.:yes:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll try and answer these questions. This is a work in progress, while keeping the upstairs bath live until the basement is finished. The copper stack is getting completly removed. I don't think 2 45's and a long turn are excessive. And the copper is a moot point, the jack wagon, unemployed son-in-law took claim to it, really pissed me off. Hopefully thes pics will explain any questions, I had to send up future vents that will be tied in when the upstairs bath gets gutted. And the tub will be here tomorrow and will be set saturday if the carpenter gets the walls built.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And no I didn't knotch those joist to run water. The original plumber 50 years ago did it to run the 1.5" copper drain for the tub.:furious: So I figured damage done and used it for the hard line for the hydrant.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good. The original lav didn't have its own dedicated vent; probably wasn't union plumbers that did original install. What part of the U.S. are you in?


 The part of South Dakota that is frozen in the middle.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job LI!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What's with that fernco on the pvc?


 Very temporary, if it were to to be permanent I would use a copper by plastic mission band.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Tub finally came in.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

OOOOHHHH, is that foam core I see???????:laughing:

(Kidding, I use it all the time)

Looks good. Nice mortar base, and plenty of support on the faucet. 

Is that regular mortar, or Structolite.? I think that regular cement will shrink a bit, and maybe alow a little squeak or 2.

Them Watco wastes are allright, too. Use em once in a while on a budget job.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work. I like seeing over kill on the tub and shower valve strapping:thumbsup:. Why do you only use clear wirsbo? Easier for you to stock? Nice to see you use a glue Waste and Overflow, I use those too. Too many people are using the slip joint crap.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> OOOOHHHH, is that foam core I see???????:laughing:
> 
> (Kidding, I use it all the time)
> 
> ...


 Yeah I only have about 50 more feet of that 1 1/2" cell core to get rid of. I bought a bunk of it about 3 years ago, and since then have gone back to my roots of solid pvc. I make sure that I liberally apply primer and glue to the beveled ends, I haven't had one joint fail that way, but I like solid better. The mortar is supposed to be a shrinkless grout that I get at my lumber yard, I've had good luck with it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Will said:


> Nice work. I like seeing over kill on the tub and shower valve strapping:thumbsup:. Why do you only use clear wirsbo? Easier for you to stock? Nice to see you use a glue Waste and Overflow, I use those too. Too many people are using the slip joint crap.


 I don't like to worry about if I have enough red or blue to finish a job. I don't find it hard to keep hot and cold straight. Schedule 40 waste and overflows are the only way to go. I use a 2"x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" tee and 2" trap as well, drains better, and if they ever go to put in a shower only, a 2" vented waste arm is there. I don't know how many times on remodel that I would have to replace a side inlet tee because it was an 1 1/2" side inlet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I don't like to worry about if I have enough red or blue to finish a job. I don't find it hard to keep hot and cold straight...


Wonder why Gramps never needed red & blue copper?

Nice looking job LI. Very solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Finished the basement bath, and got the upstairs roughed.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And the rough upstairs.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^^ is that a quick vent door behind the toilet:laughing: or just roll off the crapper back into bed:laughing:

looks good.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> ^^^^ is that a quick vent door behind the toilet:laughing: or just roll off the crapper back into bed:laughing:
> 
> looks good.


It's for guys like Dunbar, when they pull the ripcord and can't get out of there fast enough. Really it was part of some goofy remodel a few years ago. There was a pedistal sink in this little room joining the masterbed and bath. The pocket door, and another door. It was really stupid. That pocket door is going bye bye.


----------



## Mags (Mar 11, 2011)

Good work, but i hate swooped PEX. I run mine like copper with elbows and tees and formed clean sweeps.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Mags said:


> Good work, but i hate swooped PEX. I run mine like copper with elbows and tees and formed clean sweeps.


If I had a choice, I'd run all copper. If I want to compete in my market I have to run pex, and I opt for the best pex, in my opinoin, Wirsbo. So I retrain my brain to utilize it for what it is, a fitting/ friction loss eliminator. I don't go ape, and run it like romex. But I pick my battles. Maybe I didn't win this one.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good looking stuff in my opinion. Who gives a rats turd what it looks like in the wall, its gonna be covered for what the next 40 years? There's nothing wrong with picking you battles, more guys should learn that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mags (Mar 11, 2011)

Indie said:


> Good looking stuff in my opinion. Who gives a rats turd what it looks like in the wall, its gonna be covered for what the next 40 years? There's nothing wrong with picking you battles, more guys should learn that. :thumbsup:


Yeah, i take alot of pride on making it look good. usually alot of work for no one to even notice. I'm also an inspector so I feel I should practice what I enforce and preach. I'm also not cheap, so I feel I should give the customer what they pay for. None the less your job looks good. I like that you used copper at the shower valve. I inspect alot of plumbers that tie the PEX right into a street adapter at the shower valve. Quite a few guys just secure the shower valve to fiberglass walls with just the rough plate. Drives me crazy and I call them on it. No hangers , no support block or anything. I do alot of service and i know what will happen when you remove the face plate to service that valve.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

Indie said:


> Good looking stuff in my opinion. Who gives a rats turd what it looks like in the wall, its gonna be covered for what the next 40 years? There's nothing wrong with picking you battles, more guys should learn that. :thumbsup:


That's the wrong attitude in my opinion. I take pride in every little thing I do from turning the letters on DWV the same way to cleaning the extra pipe dope off a gas fitting. I don't care if it's buried behind 1/2 or sheetrock or under 6" of concrete. Whether it takes 40 years for someone to see it again or if it's never seen again. It's my creation, my blood, sweat and tears. I want to be proud of it and leave my mark, a positive mark, on the trade.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> If I had a choice, I'd run all copper. If I want to compete in my market I have to run pex, and I opt for the best pex, in my opinoin, Wirsbo. So I retrain my brain to utilize it for what it is, a fitting/ friction loss eliminator. I don't go ape, and run it like romex. But I pick my battles. Maybe I didn't win this one.


 
I'm fairly picky on how things look even when buried in walls but you have to know what material you're working with. Like you said, one of pex's strong suits is it's lack of friction and ability to eliminate fittings. If you try and install it like copper, I think you're doing the material a dis-service. I'm not a huge fan of pex by any means but why not use it to it's highest potential and leave the ego and preconceived ideas of what it should look like out of the equation?

Nice job.

:thumbsup:






Paul


----------

